#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-06-11
<SergioMeneses> buenas \ø/
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-06-06
<jotaxpe> hola, tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.04, resulta que quiero conectarme a una red a traves de un adaptador usb, y no me conecta, no asi con windows 7, con el que no existe problema, lamentablemente detesto windows y me gustaria conseguir la coneccion en ubuntu, este problema lo eh tenido con la version 10.04 tambien, creo que es una especie de limitación que tiene porque cuando la red llega con mayor porcentaje, se logra conectar... he tenido es
<jotaxpe> te problema con varios adaptadores usb wifi. que se puede hacer en este caso?
